#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Promotie Ziana/Negaffa -Visagist/Hairstylist

## Misz_moslima

Sellaam

Ben je op zoek naar een Professionele Ziana Visagist/Hairstylist?


Mail me op [email protected]


Ik heb de allerlaatste modellen lebsa's naar ieder zijn smaak.. 

Laatste nieuwe bruidsstoel goud Of Zilver met Dak of zonder dak te huren..

Ameria zilver/wit/goud...

Zie site ( Binnenkort nieuwe foto's !)

http://zianabridal.spaces.live.com/default.aspx




Nu Actie :

-Trouwjurk inclusief make-up/kapsel
- 2 Lebsa's inclusief make-up/kapsel
-Bruidsstoel naar keuze zonder dak met rode loper

Totaal prijs : 850 €!

----------

